# Honda TRX300...oil change question



## kcausey (Sep 12, 2005)

How many quarts of oil does this  4 wheeler take???


----------



## rayjay (Sep 12, 2005)

It most likely has it cast in the case right by the oil filler cap.


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2005)

I have found you can not trust the book anyway.  Mine is the 450, the book says 2.1 qts.  It takes about 2.75 qts. with a new filter. On mine you can see down in the filler cap so you can tell about when you get close!


----------



## red dirt (Sep 12, 2005)

try filling with the first quart and continue by checking the dip stick until it is full.  buy 2 quarts just to be safe.


----------



## sowega hunter (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a 1996 modell 4x4 and it takes 2 and 1/2 quarts if you change the filter also. Personally I wouldn't change the oil without changing the filter anyway. Hope this helps, Sowega


----------



## Hardwood man (Feb 20, 2006)

What kinda oil do you use for the honda 300 fourtrax


----------



## Trizey (Feb 20, 2006)

Hardwood man said:
			
		

> What kinda oil do you use for the honda 300 fourtrax



Honda oil from the dealership.  Last time I bought some it was like $3-4 a quart.


----------



## sowega hunter (Feb 20, 2006)

All I use is the Honda oil in mine also. It's expensive but I only change mine once annually so it' not bad. I had an old Honda 200 for 11 years and all I ever used in it was Castrol and never had a problem.


----------



## Kreed5821 (Feb 20, 2006)

Here is the best stuff IMO,  but it is kinda expensive (so are our toys though..lol):


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 21, 2006)

i use mobil 1 synthetic (gooood stuff !)


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 17, 2019)

Kreed5821 said:


> Here is the best stuff IMO,  but it is kinda expensive (so are our toys though..lol):


been using 5w40 in mine but thinking about going with this


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 20, 2019)

Super Tech 10W30 ATV oil is all I've ever used in my Honda. Never had any issues.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 22, 2019)

I always use Valvoline ATV oil, specifically designed for ATV’s and wet clutch protection.


----------

